# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Thermen Sauna Papendrecht (Papendrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Thermen Sauna Papendrecht
Douwes Dekkerlaan 1a 
Papendrecht (ZH)

Bezoek de website van Thermen Sauna Papendrecht

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Thermen Sauna Papendrecht (Papendrecht).*

----------


## MissMolly

Gezellige sauna met een hartelijke, ongedwongen sfeer.
Niet overdreven groot, maar met voldoende verschillende faciliteiten.
Prima keuken.

De finse kotta staat achter in de tuin met ligbedden. Vooral in de winter als het gesneeuwd heeft is dit echt super, omdat je dan op de ligbedden in de sneeuw kan gaan liggen.

----------

